# Duell Dirt Urban



## Dirty Markus (30. Oktober 2003)

Ich wüsste gerne mal die Geometriedaten des
Duell Dirt in S. Ich möchte mir nächstes Frühjahr
eins holen und ich finde M ein bischen groß.

greezings   Dirty Markus


----------



## dantist (30. Oktober 2003)

hallo

die geodaten gibts hier: http://www.alutech-bikes.com/dduinfo.html

aber das ddu gibts standardmässig eigentlich nur in grösse s, soviel ich weiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlutechCycles (30. Oktober 2003)

hallo! dantist hat dir den link ja schon gegeben. sondergrößen sind im übrigen auch möglich. standartgröße ist jedoch s..ist beim dirt auch sinnvoll


gruß 
chris


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (8. November 2003)

wurde der Rahmen shcon von irgendeiner zeitschrift getestet ? würde genr mal einen bericht über dne Rahmen lesen, überleg nämlich den zu kaufen ^^


----------



## AlutechCycles (9. November 2003)

hi,
in der nexten ausgabe der mountainbike rider findest du einen test über unser dirt. ansonste fahr doch einfach mal probe? evtl ergibt sich ja ne möglichkeit mal eins zu testen?

gruß chris


----------



## Dirty Markus (13. November 2003)

Alles klar,hab ich mir angesehen. Danke auch. Ich wüsste nur noch gerne ob ich das DDU auch gegen aufpreis mit BMX-Innenlagergehäuse bekommen könnte. 

Das Rahmengröße S im dirt sinnvoll ist weiß ich, fahre im Moment
ein Marin Quake in 13 Zoll und ich hätte es gerne noch ein bischen kleiner.  Ausserdem:  Alutech rules     

Hab mich einfach in das DDU verliebt


----------



## AlutechCycles (14. November 2003)

Hi Dirty Markus,

klar bekommste das DDU auch mit 100er Innenlager, wäre dann allerdings ein Sonderbau, da es das normalerweise so nicht gibt. Aufpreis dafür beläuft sich bei ca 150  und wäre dann im Gegensatz zum andere Innenlager kein Onepiece BB-shell.

Möglich ist es auf jeden Fall, dafür sind wir ja ne Custum Schmiede, um Eure Wünsche umzuseten  

Gruß 
chris


----------



## Dirty Markus (14. November 2003)

Dann sag ich erst mal danke für die kompetente beratung.Eine Frage noch, wielange vorher muss ich mich melden um mein ddu sagen wir mal am 1.3.04 zu bekommen? Wie lang ist eure wartezeit?   

gruß 
Markus


----------



## AlutechCycles (17. November 2003)

hi,

also normalerweise sollte es mit allem drum und dran nicht länger als 8 woche dauern  (mit pulvern etc...) kommt auch immer drauf an ob sonderwünsche etc bestehen. bestellen tust du am besten bei jürgen selbst, der kann dir dann auch genauer sagen, wie lange es dauern wird, ist ja auch immer ein bischen abhängig von der auftragslage und bzw wie das der pulverer von seiner auftragslage unterbekommt  

hoffe geholfen zu haben
greeetz
chris


----------

